# Samick Limbs on Martin Riser?



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I think guys have been putting Samick sage limbs on that riser.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Does anyone know if it is just the Sage limbs that fit or would others like the Squall fit as well?


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

doesn't sound right to me, but I don't know jack


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Are the Sage limbs much better than the stock Jaguar limbs?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

you might want to check on Ragim limbs out of italy as that is were the stock limbs come from. i know i did'nt answer your question but trying to make it easier.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

The stock limbs on the Martin Jaguar are made by Ragim. I have Samick Sage limbs on my Jaguar; much better quality.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks, that does answer my question. And I will contact Ragim as far as limbs other than the Sage go.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey SoCalArcher,

What do you like about the Sage limbs better than the stock Jaguar (Ragim) limbs? Is it just the fit and finish or is the performance noticeably better with the Sage limbs? 

Thanks.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

did you have to modify the sage limbs to fit the jag?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

SmrtWntCrzy said:


> Thanks for the reply. Does anyone know if it is just the Sage limbs that fit or would others like the Squall fit as well?


Some folks here have given Lancaster or someone for limbs... however... your bug almost cost me my monitor... :grin:


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Regarding Sage limbs on Martin Jaguar: Fit was same as original Ragim limbs; just added a cut piece of adhesive backed felt to Sage limb where it attaches to the limb pockets. Finish of Sage limbs is much better. As for performance, I only shot the the Ragim limbs a few times before they failed (snapped in half), the Sage limbs are still going strong after continuous use. Keep in mind, I have a first generation Jaguar; I believe the Ragim limbs that come with the current offering are much improved.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

do the sage limbs locate with a pin or just the pocket?


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

No pin; just pocket and limb bolt.


----------



## Thenthiel (Jul 8, 2012)

I also have Sage limbs on my Jag riser, they fit fine without mods, look fine, work fine, and best of all, don't randomly delaminate when the bow's sitting on a table...


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

What poundage are you guys getting going from the marked poundage on the Samick Sage limbs to the Martin Jaguar riser? I think the Jaguar riser is listed as a 19" riser. 

I also remember there used to be ILF plates that you could purchase for about $30 and install them on the Jaguar to make it ILF compatible. Anybody know what happened to those too?

The Jaguar may look like a funky weird riser but one experienced shooter I know is pretty impressed by it, especially for the price. I sold him a Hoyt GMII and he shot a Hoyt Dorado at the same event and said the Martin Jaguar with stock limbs outshot them both. I really wish someone would put a good post market string on it and give some chrono numbers. 

I'm just glad that there is a very reasonably priced and capable bow available to start people off with and not put too much cash into it upfront.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Festivus said:


> What poundage are you guys getting going from the marked poundage on the Samick Sage limbs to the Martin Jaguar riser? I think the Jaguar riser is listed as a 19" riser.
> 
> I also remember there used to be ILF plates that you could purchase for about $30 and install them on the Jaguar to make it ILF compatible. Anybody know what happened to those too?
> 
> ...


I didn't like compounds when I sold them, and didn't like shooting them when I demonstated them, but I bought this Jaguar of mine because it was martin, at the time, everyone was talking about it. I think I paid less than $140 delivered. Mine pretty much has stayed together, though it wasn't the cleanest of setups... in getting things fitted together. Shooting it the first time was surprising. For an ugly bow, it was fairly decent... given the bulky handle and all isn't for me the most lodgical grip, I hit my bucket... and again and again.... Ugly but it shoots and if someone was looking for an inexpensive bow, I'd not hesitate... especially since there are alternative limbs readily available when and if yours fail... which I'm still waiting for my to....

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

What do you mean it wasn't the cleanest of set ups in getting things fitted together? 

I know that a change in arrow rest and string is mandatory, was there anything else that you had to upgrade or change out? 

If anyone has any pics of the bow at full draw that would be a big help. I would like to see how the riser makes the limbs bend. 

Also, anyone know the poundage on the Samick Sage limbs when they are put on the Jaguar riser? Thanks.


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

The gentleman that was making the ILF plates past away last year. I don't know if anyone else is or not.

Steve


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Festivus said:


> *What do you mean it wasn't the cleanest of set ups in getting things fitted together? *I know that a change in arrow rest and string is mandatory, was there anything else that you had to upgrade or change out?
> 
> If anyone has any pics of the bow at full draw that would be a big help. I would like to see how the riser makes the limbs bend.
> 
> Also, anyone know the poundage on the Samick Sage limbs when they are put on the Jaguar riser? Thanks.


I had to do some "fitting" to get the press fit hardware in to mount the limbs. Nothing that would turn me off of the jaguar though.


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

SoCalArcher said:


> The stock limbs on the Martin Jaguar are made by Ragim. I have Samick Sage limbs on my Jaguar; much better quality.


Hey, since you are using samick limb + martin jaguar riser set up, can you tell me the length of the bow string that you are using? trying to figure out what is the AMO for setup.


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

SoCalArcher said:


> The stock limbs on the Martin Jaguar are made by Ragim. I have Samick Sage limbs on my Jaguar; much better quality.


Oh one more thing, how did you deal with that little bump on samick limb?


----------



## Cowboy2659 (Feb 13, 2014)

moonhs10 said:


> Oh one more thing, how did you deal with that little bump on samick limb?


SoCal Archer
I'd like to know about this too. i have a jaguar and i also have sage limbs but i'm nervous about putting them on


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Hi Cowboy2659 - Nothing to be nervous about; fit and finish of the Sage limbs are great. The Sage limbs work well with the Jaguar riser.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

moonhs10 said:


> Oh one more thing, how did you deal with that little bump on samick limb?


By bump I'm assuming you mean the raised portion of the aluminum insert that the bolt goes through.

If so I drilled them out using a 27/64 bit in my drill press. I drilled slow and easy checking every so often till I got to a depth where the knob broke off, using a pair of pliers with very little effort, leaving the insert inside the hole in the limb. Very clean and easy with no damage to the limb itself. Just gotta remember to go slow.


----------



## sanssarogue (Mar 13, 2015)

I know it's a really old post but would Polaris limbs fit also? At 6'2" I have long draw and lime the longer limbs.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

sage & Polaris will both fit, no problem.


----------



## gorenut (Aug 25, 2015)

vlcnrydr said:


> By bump I'm assuming you mean the raised portion of the aluminum insert that the bolt goes through.
> 
> If so I drilled them out using a 27/64 bit in my drill press. I drilled slow and easy checking every so often till I got to a depth where the knob broke off, using a pair of pliers with very little effort, leaving the insert inside the hole in the limb. Very clean and easy with no damage to the limb itself. Just gotta remember to go slow.


Sorry to raise this thread up again.. but I'm curious if instead of removing the aluminum insert.. if you can just use the Samick thumb screws to fasten the limbs in. I rather like that you can take the limbs off/on without an allen wrench. I have a Martin Saber and looking to get 55 or 60 lb limbs but undecided whether to just stick to Martin limbs or get Samick ones. As a side question.. the Martin Saber limbs only go up to 55 lbs, does that mean the riser should only take limbs up to that weight or you think 60 will be fine? 
Thanks.


----------



## luis.a.rivera (6 mo ago)

Doing some search, I found this article/tutorial How to use Samick Sage limbs on a Martin Jaguar Takedown — Steemit


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

luis.a.rivera said:


> Doing some search, I found this article/tutorial How to use Samick Sage limbs on a Martin Jaguar Takedown — Steemit


Well being 10 years later he probably figured it out by now.


----------

